# What a Awesome Day! The fishing was'nt bad either



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Me and Tailfisher hit the gulf today in search of some dinner. We jumped around alot but found some fish. My biggest trigger yet.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap good job on dinner... 



that is a huge trigger fish, what did you catch him on?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

nice. dinner is looking good. congratulations and thanks for the report.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

verry nice trigger:clap


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *AaronBarnes (3/19/2010)*:clap good job on dinner...
> 
> that is a huge trigger fish, what did you catch him on?


A Hook! LOL 

squid


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice catch. Heard it was flat today too.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice asortment of dinner sellections. good job!:clap


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

lucanus jig


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job Bruce looks like a fish fry is in order today.Glad yall got out today it sure was nice out there.

TIM


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Let me show my offshore knowledge or lack there of! What is the fish under the trigger? Is it a lesser amberjack?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *MSYellowfin (3/20/2010)*Let me show my offshore knowledge or lack there of! What is the fish under the trigger? Is it a lesser amberjack?


Nope, Almaco Jack or Bluefish.

Good job Tailfisher and Daily Saw.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Bluefish 15 miles off shore. lots of huge redfish as well

thanks for all the replies!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *tailfisher (3/20/2010)*lucanus jig


dont tell my secrets :banghead


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey cortney beats working! glad top see ya caught something!

scot


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

glad to see you using lucanus jig for more than weights these days...


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely a nice assortment of fish there should be some good eats with the lane snappers and triggers


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Aaron I think you are confused with somebody else, we know how to fish.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job and thanks for posting 

Nice to see lots of Lanes showing up - may be able to have some "snapper fried lite" before the middle of June!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *fishsticker (3/20/2010)*Definitely a nice assortment of fish there should be some good eats with the lane snappers and triggers


the bluefish and the white snapper went to a buddy at work. he loves any fish he can get. out of those caughti like the lanes the best. so far snowy grouper is my all fish eaten favorite. thanks recess for that.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad To See You Got Out Too Bruce and Got some Dinner, It Was A Very Nice Day For a Change!! Thanks for the Report!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice mess of fish there! Good job and thanks for the report.


----------

